# Water pump Gasket Seal and Gasket Adhesive options?



## cfh1177 (Apr 10, 2013)

I’m replacing the water pump in my 1988 Evinrude 20HP (E20CRCCA). The water pump kit came yesterday and I was reading the instructions last night. Saw that I need BMCA Adhesive P/N 318535 for the impeller housing seal and BMCA Gasket Sealing Compound P/N 317201 for the gearcase surface (not supplied with the kit). Since we are talking about gasket adhesive and sealing compounds, are there alternatives that I would be able to pick up from an auto store like Advance Auto, Pep Boys or NAPA? If so, what should I use? This is the first time for me doing this. 

Thanks all!

Mark


----------



## dkonrai (Apr 11, 2013)

i was told by the marine shop they just use the brp gasket sealer on everything. i use the sealer on all my work and never have any leaks. if you want you could use some permatex black for the sealent, and the gasket sealer on the bolts and other items.
dino


----------



## cfh1177 (Apr 12, 2013)

I was thinking of picking this up...would this work? The permatex water pump silicone gasket?

https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/w...permatex_7160009-p?searchTerm=permatex+gasket


----------



## Pappy (Apr 14, 2013)

Just use the standard gasket sealing compound. No silicon is used nor needed. 
The GSC can also be used on the bolt threads as a lubricant and to help deter corrosion.


----------

